# In need of a field trainer? Any help would be appreciated.



## kjtwood (May 12, 2015)

Live in North Texas and wanting to get my 12 month old into some field training. Anyone know of anybody that can help out.
sorry if there is another topic already answered this question. I'm new here.

thanks 
kjtwood


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Field training, as in field trial, or are you looking more towards hunt test range?
If its hunting, hunt tests, or NAVHDA you can call Buck and see if he fits what your looking for. Backyard Kennels is located in Van Alstyne.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rio Concho kennels is another one that trains versatile dogs.
As hot as it gets in Texas, some send the dogs north to train over the hot summer months.


Edited: I didn't proof what I had typed earlier.


----------

